# Does my fish have ich?



## celtic (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed these white spots on my male betta's eyes a couple week ago. I don't remember them being there before. I've had him for seven months. Is this ich?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be. I can't really see as the picture quality is not that good. Is th white on the eyes a glazing or are there postules of white?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

that doesnt look like ich to me, ich is like sand, that looks.. not like sand


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that this is ich that a betta has...
(http://www.aquariumlife.net/images/sick-betta.jpg)

You can see it looks like a bunch of white spots over its body. Sort of like a bunch of small cotton balls.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't look like it from the photos but like herefishy said, a clearer photo would hlp. If he does have it then it will look like salt, or sand as Meg put it, sprinkled on his body.


----------



## celtic (Jan 2, 2008)

those were the best pictures I could get. He doesn't like the camera. he doesn't have anything looking like salt on him, so maybe it isn't ich. The spots on his eyes don't seem to stick out or look fuzzy, etc. They just seem to be on his eyes like a cataract or something.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

How old is your fishie? You said you've had him for 7 months - do you know how old he was before you got him? I haven't ever heard of fish getting cataracts or going blind, but...you never know.


----------

